# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Qemal Stafa

## Adavid

Sot po i bej nje pyetje vetes.
A eshte e drejte qe nje ish anetar i partise KOmuniste ShqiptaroSerbe  te jete Hero?Dhe pe me teper, te mbajne kete emer stadiumi me i mall ne Shqiperi?

----------


## desi63

Qemal Stafa

U vra me 5 maj '42...thuhet se" e likuidoi" baba enveri si shume te tjere...

Eshte e bukur thenia "Nuk ka njerez te persosur,por vepra te persosura"...

Ideali komunist ne teori eshte vete feja...dhe Qemali ishte ne lule te rinise dhe te endrrave 

dhe te idealeve...

Nje ish i burgosur politik, (antikomunist) njehere me ka thene se nje adoleshent komunist 

eshte nje  enderrimtar dhe idealist (flasimper vitet 1940),

Pra panvaresisht nga nje bindje politike,une e shoh Qemal Stafen si nje figure qe sipas 

kendveshtrimit te tij donte t'i jepte Shqiperise...Shoku Enver nuk i dha mundesine te "piqej"

Por ndoshta ishte me me fat se Beqir Balluku me shoke...

Per mua me kalimin e kohes mire eshte te nderroje emri i stadiumit Qemal Stafa,por eshte e 

nevojshme te arsyetohet me me kthjelltesi... U lumturova kur Kucoves ju hoq emri i kriminelit 

stalin ...por nuk mund te diskutoj me te njejtin pasion e patetizem per Qemal Stafen nje 

idealist me nje kembe ne adoleshence dhe me tjetren ne rini

----------


## javan

> Sot po i bej nje pyetje vetes.
> A eshte e drejte qe nje ish anetar i partise KOmuniste ShqiptaroSerbe  te jete Hero?Dhe pe me teper, te mbajne kete emer stadiumi me i mall ne Shqiperi?


Nje hyrje shume tendencioze. 

Me sa me kujtohet mua, grupet komuniste qe u mblodhen te themelojne partine komuniste nuk kishin shtyse serbe. I vetmi person i cili u katapultua ne udheheqje me mbeshtetje serbe ishte Enver Hoxha. 

Pjesa tjeter, ajo e vizitave ne Rusi, dhe mesimeve te Internacionales Komuniste, duhet interpretura si nje semundje te kohes, si nje perpjekje per te gjetur zgjidhjen e padrejtesise sociale. Ne kete kurth (te te ashtuquajturit "komunizem") kane rene shume mendimtare te mrehte te asaj kohe, me teper te ndergjesuar se sa shumica e bashkekohesve te tyre. Keta persona, qe kishin rene ne kontakt me literature marksiste, bene gabimin e natyrshem qe te konsiderojne nje vend feudal si Rusia si aplikimin praktik te socializmit, ose te shtetit social. (Gje qe eshte e pavertete, pasi teoria konsideron socializem zhvillimin e ndergjegjes sociale ne vendet me te avancuara ekonomikisht, dhe jo ne ato me te prapambetura feudale). Faktikisht, vendet me te perparuara kapitaliste aot jane shume afer modelit "socialist".

Te kthehemi tek Qemal Stafa. Sigurisht nuk ka shume materiale per te gjykuar mbi jeten e tij te shkurter. Por dy jane gjerat qe personalisht me bejne ta shikoj kete personazh me respekt historik:

1. Shkrimet e tij letrare. Pas Migjenit, mendoj se Stafa ka pasur nje perne shume te fuqishme dhe nje shikim depertues, qe flet per mendjen dhe per shirtin e tij te madh human.
2. Ekzekutimi i tij i panatyrshem, tregon se ky person qe adhurohej ne shtepite e vjetra tiranase si veprimtari me i mencur, me human dhe me normat me te larta te dinjitetit, pengonte planet e Hoxhes per te marre pushtetin. Ne disa vende kam degjuar qe Qemali qe preferenca e pare per udheheqje. Sigurisht qe Hoxha nuk do ta kishte marre kurre pushtetin pa Miladinin e Dushanit, dhe Qemali nuk do te jete qafe pa konsensusin serb.

Edhe Noli ka qene ithtar i Internacioanle komuniste dhe Hazretit Lenin. Por kjo nuk e ben ate nje figure te kalueshme historike. Duke aplikuar parametrat e sotem, ne duhet gjithmone te vleresojme figurat komplekse ne rolin e tyre ne kohen kur jetuan, qe do te thote se eshte me mire te kesh nje panteon historkik kontraversial se sa nje bosh, ose te mbushur me paragjykime subjektive te te huajve per ne.

----------


## Brari

medaur.. dukesh qe ke dal nga ndonje haur..

sali berisha eshte profesor i shquar mjek i shquar.. eshte ajka e inteligjiences shkencore(jo asaj llafollogjore) shqiptare..

vec asaj eshte dhe kreshniku qe guxoj te dale ballas diktatures..dhe beri ato qe i ka bere..qe duken fare mire ne mizerine e shtepijave te bukura qe mijra e mijra fshatare dikur qe nuk ngopeshin as me nje krodhe buk misri.. i kan ndertuar an e kend shqiperise.. fale vepres se berishes.. ne pak vite demokraci..

javan.. dhe ju kini bere nje diskutim shum te vlefshem..
te lumte..

----------


## Adavid

> te vem altin arapin  kryeminister.. meqe ska qene antar partie komuniste fashiste shqiposerbe.. .. se keshtu mendon vagu me gjyshin antar e xhelat i partise se enverit..
> 
> 
> 
> si thua ti avdyl.. qe ke hap kte teme.. 
> 
> adavid..  per ke parti votoni familja juaj  ne kto 19 vjet pluralizem?
> 
> pergjigju te lutem..


Zoteri i nderuar.
Une dhe familja ime,gjithe keto 19 vite kemi votuar PD.
Por ama nje njeri me mendje te kthjellet, kupton se Berisha eshte thjesht nje organizem i modifikuar gjenetikisht nga Ramiz Alia.
Eshte nje fare Qemal Stafe edhe ai.
Asnje anetar i fisit tim nuk ka qene asnjeher Komunist.
E hapa kete teme ,sepse mendoi qe nuk eshte e drejte qe EMRIn e nje ish bashkpunetori te Bugoshes dhe  Popovicit (si gjithe komunistet e tjere duke perjashtuar grupin e te rinjve vlonjat) tA MBAJNE ME SHUME RRUGE ,shkolla dhe sheshe sesa emrin e Te madhit Skenderbe.Mua kjo me duket nje skandal.

----------


## Adavid

Shume nga ju qe po diskutoni,dhe qe mundoheni qe ti vishni heroit komunis vlera te cilat ja kane dhene  vrasesit e  tij,me dukeni si njrez me bojna(te kuq).Nuk mund ta harroni lehte heroin qe dha jeten per atdheun qe e donte aq shume.
Nuk e di nese dini apo jo se ku ishte Qemali i mall ,kur ne Korce patriotet shqiptar organizonin demostrata kunder pushtuesit.Me ca po na tregohet sot ,del qe ky njeri perfitoi nga fashizmi dhe shkoi ne Firence per te studiuar Juridik.Shohim shume Gazetaruz qe shkruajne se ishte nje student model.Pamvarsisht qe e dime mire qe ai nuk e mbaroi shkollen ,dhe nuk dime se sa provime mori .Nuk dime  nese  e ka pare  ndonje njeri ne universitet Apo jo.
Sot pas njezet vitesh demokraci ,po shohim se ne 43 kishte dy Shqiperi .Nje qe i shkonte pas Djalit te Abdyl Frasherit (Ajka e intelektualeve).Dhe tjetra qe ishte nen urdhrat e Patriotit Bugosha (Ajka e rrugaqeris Shqiptare) Popullin e paditur nuk kemi pse e marrim ne konsiderate.
Ketu nuk behet fjale per kominste  dhe as per fashiste .Ketu me duket se behet fjale per Ballaban Pasha dhe Skenderbega.

----------


## javan

Me sa duket ju Adavid dini me shume se ne te tere sebashku per Qemalin. Une personalisht i kam lexuar vetem 2 shkrime qe me kane lene mbrese, pothuaj te krehasueshme me Lulin e Vocerr dhe Poemen e Mjerimit te Migjenit. Ne se me kujtohejt sakte, proza e Qemal Stafes ishte per geshtenjepjekesin e lagjes.

Po ashtu e di me siguri te larte qe Qemal Staga eshte spinuuar ne kuesture nga Enver Hoxha (ose persona te lidhur me te), sepse ky ka qene njeriu i vetem qe ka ditur per bazen ku do te shkonte Qemali ate dite. Nexhmije Xhuglini ka qene e fejuara e Qemal Stafes fillimisht.

Nuk me kujtohet se cfare kam lexuar, por ne se kujttesa nuk me tradheston Qemali ka qene ne burg ne Itali dhe eshte leshuar ne kohene pushtimit fashist.

Prandaj, eshte mire qe kur hap tema me verdikte kolosale te sjellesh faktet ku je bazuar per te dale ne vendimin tend. Deri atehere, etiketat e tua me Ballabane e Skenderbej nuk kane treg.

----------


## D@mian

> Nexhmije Xhuglini ka qene e fejuara e Qemal Stafes fillimisht.


Ku e bazon kete pohim?




> Nuk me kujtohet se cfare kam lexuar, por ne se kujttesa nuk me tradheston Qemali ka qene ne burg ne Itali dhe eshte leshuar ne kohene pushtimit fashist.


Ka qene i burgosur ne Shqiperi ne kohen e Zogut, jo Itali.

----------


## Brari

nga je ti adavid..?


nuk i thone bugosha por mugosha.

ne demonstraten e korces vertet nuk ka qene qemali   por te tjere si psh abaz ermeni..
megjithate abazi dhe se i jetoi ( i ka ditur se ne francen plot informacion ka jetuar) e i pa se ku derivuan sistemet komuniste e sidomos ai enverist.. perseri nje dizaj na gjendet ne krah te 97 tshave.. 
pra pesojn metamorfoza njerzit o adavid..
un me aq sa e njoh qemalin  besoj se po te jetonte deri ne 44 tren do ta kishin vrare te vetet sikurse vran mustafa gjinishin.. e po te jetonte dhe 45 e me lart do kishte perfunduar neper burgje e internime prej enverizmit e nuk do kishim as nje kopesht  me emrin e tije..
pra qemali nuk mban pergjegjsi pse emrin e tij e kan stadiumi ne tiran a shkolla pra gjimnazi po ne tirane..
dhe familja e qemalit  nuk eshte pergjegjse pse stadiumi ka emrin e qemalit.. sepse nuk ka qene asnje familjar i qemalit ne pushtet qe te diktoje vendosje emrash..

me nje fjale qemali nuk pengon askend te gezoje demokracine sot apo ta permirsoje demokracine ne se nuk eshte si duhet..

un di te them nje gje..qe ata qe kan qene shok te qemalit ne vitet 30 -42 (se ne 42 shin ai u vra)  i kaluan ne burgje e internime dekadat enveriste dhe  lirin e fituan  prej dhjetorit studentor te azemit..dhe votojne qe nga fillimi PD-ne..edhe se nuku kan marre as kioska as prona nga PD-ja..
Mjaftohen me ate qe.. PD i shpetoj nga sketerra enveriste.. dhe PD i garanton mos kthimin e asaj sketerre.. 



..

----------


## benseven11

> Sot po i bej nje pyetje vetes.
> A eshte e drejte qe nje ish anetar i partise KOmuniste ShqiptaroSerbe  te jete Hero?Dhe pe me teper, te mbajne kete emer stadiumi me i mall ne Shqiperi?


Komunistofashisti?
Nuk ka sesi te jete Qemali edhe komunist edhe fashist eshte absurde.
Qemali ishte mashtrus femrash...lol
Nexhmija u be dashnorja e Qemalit,Enveri u terbua dhe vuri njerez dhe e vrane.Pastaj do vriste edhe Nexhmijen,po Nexhmija u tregua e zgjuar dhe i tha nqs une vritem,Sejfulla Maleshova do hape fjale qe ti je vrasesi.Nexhmija i kish thene Sejfullait,shokut te vet te ngushte.
Aty pastaj ato ben nje cut deal Enveri i premtoi qe do e mbante per grua por kerkoi nga Nexhmija qe ta ndihmonte Enverin,me idera, plane te pista dhe puce per te likujduar cdo konkurrent ne pushtet dhe element te rrezikshem,qe Enveri te ruante pushtetin sic e ruajti historikisht duke vrare krahun e majte,krahun e djathte dhe ndonje pas B'y't'he lol 
Enveri vuri nje tufe trimash per te mbrojtur Nexhmijen qe te mos vritej ne lufte,nuk i dha nexhmijes arme dhe e la nexhmijen te fshehur qe te merrej me pune letrash traktesh(po te vritej Nexhmija Enveri kishte merak se do hapej fjale qe e kish vrare ai per shkak te Qemalit).
Per kuriozitet :i habitur!: shte ideja gjeniale e Nexhmijes qe cdo "kundershtar"politik qe Enveri vrau te etiketohej ne publik ne shtyp,radio,televizion si"armik i popullit"Jo armiku i Enverit po armiku i popullit lol SOB
Shprehjen "Armik i popullit" e shpiku dhe perdori per here te pare Nexhmija.
Heronjte i vuri pushteti i asaj kohe,u dha titullin dhe ai titull vihet per aksion personal,guxim,trimeri e jashtezakonshme....ne lufte.Qemalit ja dhane titullin hero se ishte ne udheheqje....shume e thjeshte,jo se ishte ndonje trim dhe beri cudira.
Hero i vertete lufte ishte Vojo Kushi dhe Myslim Keta me atentatet,trimeri,kurajo njerez qe e kane treguar me aksion qe jane heronj te vertete dhe e meritojne te jene krenaria dhe lavdia e kombit,BRAVO.

----------


## Brari

shum percart flet ti benseveni..

mos hyr ne tema qe nuk di kurgje..

me mir lexo..

di llafe  ne lidhje me vojon dhe lymin.. per ty seven freshisti e te tjere.. 

vojo kushi dhe myslym keta ndoshta si te rinj qe ishin athere mundet te kene menduar se.. po bejne heroizem.. qe po bejne atentate.. 
sidomos vojo me qe ishte djal gjimnazi..  pra e kish nje far shkolle.. meqe lymi ishte fare kalama e as qe ka kuptuar se cpo ben.. 
mirpo ne fakt.. qe te dy si shum te tjere guerilas te asaj kohe.. nuk mund te quhen heronj sepse atentatet e tyre nuk kishin "papire" kur thon gjermanet..

psh o ben trozavaci.. nuku ka te drejte elvisi..cuni i komshiut tend.. qe me urdher te xonit.. djalit te zyberit..shoferit.. te vrase babin tend pse eshte antar i partise se gjinushit apo i partise se berishes..

pra vojua e lymi kan bere atentate.. sidomos lymi.. me urdhera te ca lapanjozeve..qe nuk perbenin ndonje organ gjyqesor apo ndonje ansamble politike me baz te gjere ne popull  nga e cila tu lindete ndonje e drejte qe te vleresojne se x-it a y-nit duhet ti merret jeta se ashtu e do interesi i atdheut..

pra atentatet ndaj njerzve kan qene gafa dhe krime  qe as athere e as tani jo e jo nuk i justifikon dot historia..

boll trim ka qene vasil shanto.. por kjo nuk i jepte te drejte.. qe ai me njesitet guerile ne shkoder ti bente atentat adem boletinit..djalit te isa boletinit midis dites e midis pazarit..

po keshtu  nuk kan pasur te drejte dhe guerilas te tjere te vrasin  figura te asaj kohe.. ne tirane apo qytete te tjera..

shkojme me thelle ne kohe me qe ra llafi..
as hasan prishtina nuk kishte te drejte te organizonte atentat ndaj zogut gjat vizites se zogut ne vjene..

as avni rustemi nuk kishte te drejte te organizonte me an te beqir valterit atentat kunder zogut ne tirane..

e keshtu me radhe..
as azem galica ska pas te drejte te vrase ne prita luftetaret e kosoves..
as  enveristet e kosoves nuk kishin te drejte te vrisnin ne tirane me ndihmen e shikut klosoisto mejdanoist.. kolonel ahmet krasniqin..
as fatmir lima skish te drejte me ndertu burgje provizore e me vra e torturue fshataret kosovare..pse ishin ldk-iste..
as veglat lahpere te sali veselit nuk kishin te drejte me vra komandant drinin ne prizren..
as lahperret si daut aradini nuk e kish te drejten qe se bashku me lahperin idriz toger me nxitje te mafiozeve enveriste te selis roze me vra luftetaret e FARKUT..
as ca lahpere tjere qe nuk u a di emrat nuk ishin te drejte me vra xhem mustafen apo gazetarin bardhyl ajet apo  tahir zemen me femije.. apo heroinen sabahete tolaj..

historia prandal lexohet qe me nxjerr mesime..
pra me dit kush jan heronj e kush destruktiva e kriminela..

pse ne vlore ka probleme ..

sepse ne vitet 42-43 me urdher te enver dushanit.. guerilet e hysni kapos.. vrane neper prita te pabesa shum atdhetare te mire njohur..
dhe ata qe vrasin mbesin vrases per jete..
dhe vrases i edukojne dhe femijet..
e kjo eshte tragjedi..
pse vloren e bene kala te causho enverizmit.. ps-ja ..
pikerisht se aty gjejne elementin e gatshem per terror e destruksion..

e kjo rrjedhoje e krimeve qe gjysherit e tyre i bene ne ato pusite  pise te atyre viteve qe thash..

gjerat pra kan lidhje..
jo me kot edveri.. ne vlore i ka ata me besniket e tij..
u pa kjo ne reagimin enverist te shallkuqve edviniste kunder mitingut paqesor e normal te berishes me rinine vlonjate..
prapa armaneve..e mptreshave me kenge moderno amerikano rrokenrrollisto hala upshe.. ne veshe..mund te gjeshe.. ata sternipo mbesat e atyre xhahilve qe me porosi te dushan enver hysniut.. vrane bashk atdhetaret e tyre ne dyzet e trene duke pire uje  ne burimet e laberise..

pra kan lidhje gjerat..
prandaj edvini e ka grusht celiku partine..
i bashkon krimi e vjedhja..

----------


## Adavid

Javan keni te drejte kur  thoni qe revansh kunder tij nuk eshte i drejte.Mendoi se nuk duhet te merremi me 20vjecaret.Mendoni nje moment se cfare mund te bejne 20 vjecaret sot.Per mua Qemali ishte nje komunist dhe fashit ,por jo per fain e tij.Fishta qe ne fillimet e shtetit shqiptar do te shkruante dy vargje te mrekullueshme.
Se ca te lene keto kater ujqer 
qe i mkercenohen Shoqi Shoit .
Thone se do te dale nje djalle i kuq
dhe qe thelle do tia nguli thonjt.
Fishta shikonte ti rinjt shqiptar qe kthehshin nga shkollat europiane me ide komuniste.Prandaj ka patur nje debat ato vite per Shkollen shqiptare ndermjet klerit kotolik (fishtes sidomos)dhe bejlereve.Qemalit te shkrete e shume te tjerve qe shkuan si cjapi te kasapi ju eshte bere shplarje truri ne shkollat shqiptare.Rrugaqet e pare komuniste qe u kthyen nga Europa ,u lejuan qe te hyjne ne shkollat shqiptare dhe tju japin mesim 14 vjecareve.Ketu e pesoi Qemali me shoke.Une e quajta fashit ekomunist ,sepse i tille ka qene .Por une mendoi se shkaku se pse Rinija Shqiptare u vu nen urdhra t e Mugoshes si pa te keq duhet te kerkohet  te shkolla shqiptare e asaj kohe.

----------


## flory80

> Sot po i bej nje pyetje vetes.
> A eshte e drejte qe nje ish anetar i partise KOmuniste ShqiptaroSerbe  te jete Hero?Dhe pe me teper, te mbajne kete emer stadiumi me i mall ne Shqiperi?


Pa dashur të bëj avokatin e Komunistëve, por desha të sqaroj diçka si Shqiptar.
Kur flitet për komunizmin e 1940 është komplet ndryshe nga Komunizmi vëlla-vrasës i 1970 ku njerëzit shkatërroheshin familjarisht vetëm për faktin se shfrynin pse nuk kishte qumësht në dyqan.
Duhet të bëjmë ndryshimin.
Idetë komuniste në 1940 në Shqipëri, ishin pak a shumë një frymë e re për rininë e asaj kohe, për të shprehur patriotizmin dhe pak a shumë ishte si një rrymë e re muzikore në modë, që përqafohej menjëherë nga adrenalina e moshës së re.
Komunistët e asaj kohe luftonin për Shqipërinë dhe jo për të krijuar pushtetin diktatorial që erdhi më vonë.
Është një gabim shumë i madh të përbaltësh emrat e atyre që sakrifikuan jetët e tyre në moshën më të bukur.
Ata luftuan Fashizmin dhe Nazizmin, sëmundjen më të keqe që ka zënë ndonjëherë rruzullin tokësor.
Mos i ngatërroni gjërat, Regjimi totalitar i Enver farshuar Hoxhës dhe luftëtarët e lirisë nuk kishin dhe nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët.
Enver Hoxha dhe dishepujt e tij që sot drejtojnë vëndin, janë pjesa më e errët e historisë së Shqipërisë.

----------


## Dita

> Pa dashur të bëj avokatin e Komunistëve, por desha të sqaroj diçka si Shqiptar.
> Kur flitet për komunizmin e 1940 është komplet ndryshe nga Komunizmi vëlla-vrasës i 1970 ku njerëzit shkatërroheshin familjarisht vetëm për faktin se shfrynin pse nuk kishte qumësht në dyqan.
> Duhet të bëjmë ndryshimin.
> Idetë komuniste në 1940 në Shqipëri, ishin pak a shumë një frymë e re për rininë e asaj kohe, për të shprehur patriotizmin dhe pak a shumë ishte si një rrymë e re muzikore në modë, që përqafohej menjëherë nga adrenalina e moshës së re.
> Komunistët e asaj kohe luftonin për Shqipërinë dhe jo për të krijuar pushtetin diktatorial që erdhi më vonë.
> Është një gabim shumë i madh të përbaltësh emrat e atyre që sakrifikuan jetët e tyre në moshën më të bukur.
> Ata luftuan Fashizmin dhe Nazizmin, sëmundjen më të keqe që ka zënë ndonjëherë rruzullin tokësor.
> Mos i ngatërroni gjërat, Regjimi totalitar i Enver farshuar Hoxhës dhe luftëtarët e lirisë nuk kishin dhe nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët.
> Enver Hoxha dhe dishepujt e tij që sot drejtojnë vëndin, janë pjesa më e errët e historisë së Shqipërisë.



Komunizmi ishte po aq e keqe e madhe per njerezimin mbare e per shqiptaret ne vecanti sa dhe fashizmi e nazizmi, keshtu qe mos guxo ta veshesh me lule, se ve ne loje veten tende. Nje regjim qe synon te vendoset duke shtypur dhe eliminuar intelektualet dhe duke vene ne pushtet kllasen punetoret eshte thjesht shkaterrimtar dhe rrenues per te ardhmen e nje kombi. E deshmoi rasti i Shqiperise prej 1944. Pasojat e tij i vuajme sot.

S'ka rendesi cfare ka qene komunizmi ne ate kohe, ne mode apo jo ne mode, ceshtja eshte si shikohet ai sot per shkaterrimin qe i solli shpirtit njerezor dhe shpirtit shqiptar posacerisht. E ne kete kendveshtrim, pastruar nga moda dhe nga hitet e kohes, por thjesht mbi te verteta historike, gjykohet per te.

Psh sikur te nxirrej me fakte te pamohueshme se kush eshte fajtor qe u vra Qemal Stafa, besoj do te ishte nje gje e madhe per historiografine shqiptare.

----------


## javan

> Komunizmi ishte po aq e keqe e madhe per njerezimin mbare e per shqiptaret ne vecanti sa dhe fashizmi e nazizmi, keshtu qe mos guxo ta veshesh me lule, se ve ne loje veten tende. Nje regjim qe synon te vendoset duke shtypur dhe eliminuar intelektualet dhe duke vene ne pushtet kllasen punetoret eshte thjesht shkaterrimtar dhe rrenues per te ardhmen e nje kombi. E deshmoi rasti i Shqiperise prej 1944. Pasojat e tij i vuajme sot.
> 
> S'ka rendesi cfare ka qene komunizmi ne ate kohe, ne mode apo jo ne mode, ceshtja eshte si shikohet ai sot per shkaterrimin qe i solli shpirtit njerezor dhe shpirtit shqiptar posacerisht. E ne kete kendveshtrim, pastruar nga moda dhe nga hitet e kohes, por thjesht mbi te verteta historike, gjykohet per te.
> 
> Psh sikur te nxirrej me fakte te pamohueshme se kush eshte fajtor qe u vra Qemal Stafa, besoj do te ishte nje gje e madhe per historiografine shqiptare.


Zakonisht jam dakord me postimet e tua dhe i veleresoj. Ne kete rast mendoj se ka shkare ca. Ne se do quhet komunizem regjimi diktatorial sllav qe trimfoi ne shume vende sllave/pro-sllave pas LIIB atehere komunizmi teorik ka nevoje per tjeter emer. Asgje nuk kane te perbashket keta te dy.

Menyra si e shikoj une eshte qe Qemal Stafa, Migjeni, Petro Marko, dhe nje sere talentesh ne arenen boterore kerkonin nje rend ete ri social ku do mund te c'rrenjosej shtypja, varferia, injoranca e prostitucioni. rendi qe u vendos ne shqiperi eshte edhe me shtypes, varferues, medioker dhe sharlatan, i formes me te eger te adoptuar nga gjithe vendet e Lindjes, sepse synonte cberjen e popullit Shqiptar.

Ne kete sens, nuk mund te vendoset nje idealist ne te njeten radhe me nje diktator kalkulues, Qemal Stafen e Migjenin me Enverin. Kjo eshte njelloj si te djegesh tere jorganin historik per nje plesht.

----------


## Prudence

papapapa
cpo na degjojne veshet

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> Sot po i bej nje pyetje vetes.
> A eshte e drejte qe nje ish anetar i partise KOmuniste ShqiptaroSerbe  te jete Hero?Dhe pe me teper, te mbajne kete emer stadiumi me i mall ne Shqiperi?


Qemali ishte dora djatht e Miladinit, po u vra nga "fashisti katil" se po tmos ishte vra kishte me qen edhe mo i keq se Veri. Ky ishte ai lloj patrioti zgjebarak që ka deklaru me gojën e vet se "Kosova është çështje jugosllave".*1* Ky plera bashk me Vasil Shanton ishin dy nga eksponentët më radikal në PKSH dhe mbështetja mo e fort e Miladinit. 

Ptuh mje gjynof se Tirona modhe lu tek i stadium që ma emrin e ktij plerës që maksimumi që ka bo ishte një hartim në moshën 14 vjeçare ku i boti i kritikë të thellë fesë dhe degradimit fetar, gjo që ishte kok e komb e vjedhme nga shtypi i kohës se ku dite ky qelbaniku i vogël me shkrujt.

Gjithësesi ky pler u dënu me burgim sepse ishte më i rëndësishmi (kjo sipas kamunistave) por që çuditërisht mori më pak vite se të tjerët. A thu të kishte ta kishte zbraz barkun pak ky Qemali dhe pas ksaj sapo doli nga burgu kur erdhi taljoni ky na fitoi burs shkolle në Firence?!*2*

Shoku i tij më i ngushtë dhe tutor njëkohësisht, Vasil Shanto akuzohet drejtpërdrejt nga Koço Tashko si spiuni ndaj grupit të Korçës, po ashtu akuzohet dhe Miladini si spiun.

çiraku mso nga kallfa dhe ky i funit nga mjeshtër Miladini


____________________

1. Informacionin të sakt mund ta gjeni tek "Politikë antikombëtare e Enver Hoxhës, Pleniumi i Beratit 1944, në Letër e Koço Tashkos drejtuar Kominternit"
2. Shikoni "Heronj të luftës antifashiste-nacionalçlirimtare, botim i Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave, viti 1982"

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> Megjitheate ai (qemali) ka qene *ushtar dhe deshmor i Aleances se Madhe* kunder murtajes se njerezimit nazi-fashizmit, *ka qene aleat i Curcillit, Ruzveltit dhe Stalinit* ! Keshtu thone faktet te pakten


Ça faktesh mër...pse nuk u ndje Anglia kur të pushtoi fashisti i keq, fashisti bastard. Ku ishin komunistët kur u pushtuam, nuk ndjeheshin se kishin bo marrveshje me nazizmin e keq...yyy sa i frikshëm është nazizmi

----------


## sig

Ti "popull i thjeshte" kujton se behesh interesant po te fusesh ne kete teme ekipin e Tiranes qe ju qe nuk keni mesuar akoma shqip e quani tirona.
Na ler te kuptojme e te mesojme nga keta slai-istet e sotem se si partizanet nuk kane luftuar kunder fashizmit por ate na e ka luftuar balli dhe legaliteti megjithe se kane me nazistet e me fashiste marveshje te shkruara e te dokumentuara te cilat ju nuk i zini ne goje.
Sa per salen gjejeni se dhender i kujt eshte dhe cfare aktiviteti kane pasur vjehri dhe vjehra e tije??????????

----------


## DRAFGUNGER

> Keshtu thone faktet te pakten !


Ej kom i gjot tjetër për ty. Osht shumë e lezetshme sepse kupto disa gjona... 

Pjesë e shkëputur nga libri Nëpër Analet e Diplomacisë Angleze, Arben Puto, Botim i II, Tiranë 8 Nëntori, 1980, fq. 132. 

Autori bën fjalë për një memorandium*** që ka bërë një prej oficerëve anglez që ka qenë me mision në Shqipëri....memorandiumi nuk është pjesa interesante, interesante është pjesa kur ky oficeri ka shku në Kajro dhe ka taku emisarin e Titos, kolonelin Velebit, pranë Komandës aleate në Kajro. Ajo që kanë diskutu bashkë ka qenë në lidhje me luftën civile në Shqipëri. 

*Anglezi i është lutur serbit që të ndërmjetësohet përmes Titos tek Lëvizja Nacionalçlirimtare që të ndalohet lufta civile
*. 

Serbi i është përgjigjur (teksualisht) "*do ti sugjeroj Titos që ti dërgojë direktivë KANÇ së Shqipëri që ti japë fund luftës civile*"

1. Aletatët nuk të konsideronin aspak të barabartë se as të drejtohen ty po dikujt tjetër.

2. Kjo mo e rëndësishmja, që shpjego dhe të parën, nuk të drejtohen ty se nuk janë komunistët shqiptarë që drejtojnë lojën. Sepse nuk bëhet fjalë për ndonjë sugjerim të thjeshtë që do bënte Tito, por bëhet fjalë për D I R E K T I V Ë. Pse nuk iu lutën Stalinit apo komunistëve francezë që tu sugjeronin shqiptarëve të ndalonin luftën?! 

Por ia thanë Titos, që ky ti çonte direktivë....

....tani ça mund të them unë për këta palo partizanë që nuk kishin në dorë as fatin e tyre....vendoste vllai i madh Tito


*** Memorandum on Albania by Major Maclean, PRO-FO/371, File 43549

----------

